# Longtail questions



## caver101 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a weldbuilt 1648 semiV with an outboard. I have found a long tail with a brigs 22hp for sale. I am thinking of running the long tail for duck season and the outboard the rest of the year. I have never been around longtails before, only surface drive. The 25hp outboard will push that boat about 28mph with a single passenger and gear. With two and gear it drops to about 20-22mph.

What kind of speed am I looking at with two men and gear with that long tail? Think it will run 15mph?

Any advice on the long tail motors to someone that has never owned one?


----------



## duckhunter94 (Aug 13, 2010)

You should get something close to that. More important is where you can go with the long tail. Think of it as four wheel drive for your weldbuilt 1648. I run a go-devil 23 hp on an alumacraft waterfowler 15 and I get about 18mph with full load and two riders.


----------



## Barroll (Aug 15, 2010)

You will probably get speeds around that.  but a surface drive would perform better on a 1648 like yours. i have a 1650 and a 35 mudbuddy and i get 28 mph


----------



## little rascal (Aug 16, 2010)

*the beauty of it*

is, with that longtail you can put you and a buddy, a dog, and gear, and a Volkswagon in it and still go 15 mph.
Try that with a 25h.p. outboard and you might go 10mph if you ever get on plane.
The 2 biggest things you will discover about a LT vs. Outboard is your gonna have more torque on your tiller, and it is more comfortable to stand and drive.
But your gonna luv the stuff you can run thru and over without worrying about a skeg and prop hanging out under there.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, turns out the seller had the hp wrong. It is only a 16hp vanguard twin. I had already talked myself into buying it.....until he said he was mistaken on the hp.


----------



## kscoggins (Aug 16, 2010)

OB jet foot or short tail mud motor,


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Aug 17, 2010)

caver,  where did u get your weldbuilt, and how well do you like it? I guess my questions is would you buy another one?  I have been looking at boats for a little while now, and have about made up my mind to buy a weldbuilt, they seem to be the most bang for your buck on a new aluminum boat.


----------



## Barroll (Aug 17, 2010)

Gobble Chaser, I was in the same position as you and was looking for a new boat and i had it narrowed down to a 1548 weldbuilt.  I have never had one but all the research i did and my buddies that had one looked good.  I was going to buy one from backwoods landing in alabama.  I ended up buying a used boat instead


----------



## caver101 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was all set to buy a new weld built, but ended up finding this one used for a song. Its a 1648 semi v with a 25 evinrude on a cmc trim unit. My hull is a early 2000-ish hull and does not have a welded floor, it has some type of composite floor that I am not a fan of. That is the only thing I don't like - but the new boats don't have that issue. The boat is well built and I would buy another. I am kicking around the idea of selling this one come spring and do a 1860 tunnel hull and weldbuilt is first on my list. Backwoods Landing has some good prices and they have always been helpful on the phone.


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, i am cuurently looking for a used boat and think i prefer a mud motor, just not having a lot of luck finding one..  If i cant find what i want in a used boat i think i am going to buy a new weldbuilt.  I just don't have the money for a Gatortrax or anything in that category.  Would love to have one though.


----------



## bassack (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice  Gobblers  you  g0t  there.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gobble Chaser said:


> Thanks guys, i am cuurently looking for a used boat and think i prefer a mud motor, just not having a lot of luck finding one..  If i cant find what i want in a used boat i think i am going to buy a new weldbuilt.  I just don't have the money for a Gatortrax or anything in that category.  Would love to have one though.



go to www.searchtempest.com it searches all of the local craigslist adds for a radius you set up (ie: 100 mile radius). In the past few weeks there have been a couple listed within150 miles. Prices were a little high tho....


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 9, 2010)

ive got a 15 42 xpress with pods... 20 hp GD LT and i get speeds of 15 with two riders. its a slow Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, but its like a huge atv in the swamp. shallow muddy places it rocks, sand it sucks, but it get the job done. bout to put a 25 kohler on the frame if it fits so maybe that'll boost my speeds a lil. you'll love it. PM for any other questin i might could answer.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 9, 2010)

ive got a 15 42 xpress with pods... 20 hp GD LT and i get speeds of 15 with two riders. its a slow one but its like a huge atv in the swamp. shallow muddy places it rocks, sand it sucks, but it get the job done. bout to put a 25 kohler on the frame if it fits so maybe that'll boost my speeds a lil. you'll love it. PM for any other questin i might could answer.


----------



## coyotebgone (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a weldbilt 1648 flat bottom 0.080inch metal.  With a 27Hp Go Devil (55hour motor).  I get 16-18 mph out of it.  With a 25 hp yamaha outboard I got 29.7mph. all on GPS.


----------



## mudslinger101 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a 6.5 hp homemade mud motor, On a layout boat I get about 7-8 mph, on a 12 foot john boat I get about 9-10 mph, on a 12 ft semi v I get up on plane and 12 mph. I beleive a mud motor will work on any boat but you need to match the HP and prop size up appropriately. I would also say that no matter what boat I have had it on, my mud motor would push me through stuff that no other type of boat motor would have!


----------

